# Welchen Verein mögt ihr am Liebsten???



## woife22 (4 Nov. 2013)

Welchen Verein mögt ihr am Liebsten???


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Del*

Ich mag meinen Lieblingsverein am liebsten


----------



## Ludger77 (4 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Del*



Punisher schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Lieblingsverein am liebsten



Das ist völlig richtig! Mach ich auch ...


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (9 Nov. 2013)

FC Bayern München <3


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

Borussia Dortmund!


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

schalke 04


----------



## gsgsgs60 (19 Jan. 2014)

S04! Wir sind in der Überzahl. :WOW:


----------



## kwademagitta (20 Jan. 2014)

Bvb borussia dortmund


----------



## chris85 (21 Jan. 2014)

FC Bayern München


----------



## witzbold1986 (29 Jan. 2014)

Dann oute ich mich mal als Exot: MSV Duisburg


----------



## hottyzwazwe (30 Jan. 2014)

Preußen Münster


----------



## Max100 (30 Jan. 2014)

FC Bayern München


----------



## Armenius (30 Jan. 2014)

Nach Münster und Duisburg kommt hier schon der dritte Exot

Mein Verein ist Fortuna Düsseldorf:WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Jan. 2014)

Atlanta Falcons


----------



## Sachse (30 Jan. 2014)

Fussball: 







US-Sport:

Mavs
New England Patriots


----------



## wstar (30 Jan. 2014)

Den SV Werder Bremen!


----------



## bulle (1 Feb. 2014)

Borussia dortmund


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

*Borussia Dortmund* (war nicht immer einfach muss ich sagen  )

Wenn die Saison da ist auch diverse deutsche Wintersport-Mannschaften


----------



## maklps (7 Feb. 2014)

Lautern und Bremen natürlich!


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

den HSV - und man muss seit einigen Jahren echt leidensfähig sein bei der Truppe


----------



## apis4 (20 Feb. 2014)

Die Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

bayern natürlich


----------



## eddy87 (15 Mai 2014)

Borussia Dortmund!


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Nur der BVB!


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

Da kann man sich nur anschließen :thumbup:
BVB :WOW:


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

FC Bayern München


----------



## heyho22 (3 Juni 2014)

Hannover96 und SG Flensburg-Handewitt


----------



## pel (3 Juni 2014)

wahre liebe...gibts nur in dortmund!


----------



## biber05 (5 Juni 2014)

Einmal Löwe, immer Löwe!


----------



## Apollo4 (7 Juni 2014)

königsblau bis in den Tod


----------



## tassilo (7 Juni 2014)

Rot ist die Farbe der ewigen Liebe .Also so wie der FC Bayern !!!!!!:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## tauroi (6 Juli 2014)

KSC! die werden es irgendwann wieder in die erste schaffen


----------



## beachkini (8 Juli 2014)

Hertha BSC Berlin


----------



## infinion (10 Juli 2014)

Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Auch ich habe einen Lieblingsverein :thumbup:

Und zwar sowohl im Fußball, als auch im Basketball.


----------



## Tristanis (2 Aug. 2014)

Ich bin kein Hardcore-Fan, aber den BVB mag ich. Alleine schon wegen des Trainers


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Liverpool F.C. beim Fussball und die San Diego Padres beim Baseball


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

eingefleischter VfB Stuttgart Fan, auch wenn ich zurzeit eher weniger zu feieren hab :-/ naja es kann nur besser werden


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Werder Bremen!


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Als Hesse natürlich die Eintracht.


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

1. FC Kaiserslautern


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

1. FC Köln


----------



## Sandy81 (7 Mai 2015)

Als Bremer ist Werder Pflicht:


----------



## adrealin (7 Mai 2015)

FC Bayern München 

Mia san mia


----------



## Charly68 (20 Mai 2015)

* MSV Duisburg !*

Ein Verein, der das Leben schreibt und nicht so ein ,,, Verein !


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

FC Bayern Stern des Südens!


----------



## rasput1n (30 Mai 2015)

Hansa Rostock


----------



## ChrisPolo (14 Juli 2015)

EFFZEH <3

(1. FC Köln)


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2015)

Hannover 96!


----------



## rasput1n (13 Aug. 2015)

Eisenbahn HH


----------



## pectoris (13 Aug. 2015)

1. FC Köln :WOW:


----------



## hsvmann (15 Aug. 2015)

gute Frage


----------



## debosvos (20 Aug. 2015)

Hansa Rostock!


----------



## congo64 (20 Aug. 2015)

1. FC Magdeburg und Werder


----------



## tvgirlslover (14 Nov. 2015)

auf immer und ewig: FC ENERGIE COTTBUS


----------



## Wombel (14 Nov. 2015)

FC Bayern München


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

Bayern München


----------



## musosy (15 Nov. 2015)

Borussia Dortmund


----------



## forsch (30 Nov. 2015)

Juventus Turin


----------



## Weltenbummler (1 Dez. 2015)

FC Bayern München


----------



## Sven. (5 Dez. 2015)

Ich bin ein Fan von SV Werder Bremen auch wenn sie ihn der Bundesliga jedes Spiel Verlieren. Bleibe ich Bremer Fan


----------



## polorabbie (6 Dez. 2015)

In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten: FC Hansa Rostock


----------



## Boru (10 Dez. 2015)

woife22 schrieb:


> Welchen Verein mögt ihr am Liebsten???



Borussia Mönchengladbach :thumbup:


----------



## rasput1n (12 Juni 2016)

Hönnepel-Niedermörmter


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Juni 2016)

Obergiesing


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Bayern, ganz bestimmt.


----------



## DerMaxel (29 Juli 2016)

Wie Sven op ewig gröön witt.


----------



## Strawfoot (29 Juli 2016)

Pittsburgh Steelers!!!


----------



## vman (6 Sep. 2016)

Austria Wien !


----------



## Celeblover1 (10 Sep. 2016)

Ganz klar Bayern München.


----------



## Ordell Robbie (10 Sep. 2016)

National - FC Hansa Rostock
International - West Ham United
New York Knicks
New York Giants
New York Yankees


----------



## ElCoyote (9 Okt. 2016)

National (Ö): mir wurscht mittlerweile

ansonsten:

REAL MADRID
AC FIORENTINA
FC LIVERPOOL

Hearts of Midlothian, Maribor, Ruch Chorzow, Aue, FC Porto, Ujpest, Lens, St. Etienne, Toulouse, Rennes, Metz, Straßburg, Lorient, Nantes, Girondins Bordeaux, AJ Auxerre, Grashoppers, Lugano, Hajduk Split, Aris Saloniki, Siena, Perugia, Virtus Entella, Kaiserslautern, Chelsea, Nottingham, Anderlecht, FC Torino


----------



## herzkasperlein (5 Nov. 2016)

National: Borussia Dortmund
International: Liverpool FC


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

Ganz klar Liverpool


----------



## vorwaldloewe (24 Dez. 2016)

Nur die Münchner Löwen!!!


----------



## duda2 (3 Jan. 2017)

Eintracht Braunschweig :thumbup:


----------



## Borusse1 (14 Jan. 2017)

Borussia Mönchengladbach natürlich


----------



## Baustert Paul (20 Jan. 2017)

Natürlich FC Bayern München:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

Ganz klar Bayern


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Nur der FCB!


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Mai 2018)

alle die Randale-Brüder aus dem Osten. Magdeburg, Union Berlin, Dynamo Dresden usw


----------



## ultrabrutale (24 Nov. 2018)

Nur die SGE natürlich !!!


----------



## gargamel (1 Aug. 2019)

Bayern jop


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

SV Werder Bremen.


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Und Liverpool.


----------



## pepe_le_mokko (7 Aug. 2019)

Als Rheinländer kann es nur der FC sein


----------



## Dae85 (8 Aug. 2019)

Die Dallas Cowboys dance2


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Frankfurt ist klasse


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Liverpool, Celtic


----------



## adrealin (4 Okt. 2019)

Die Bayern


----------



## bartmann (10 Dez. 2019)

Borussia Mönchengladbach


----------



## FischerFan (23 Dez. 2019)

*Schalke 04*
(zum Glück gibt es hier -in Berlin- keine Fanfeindschaft, so dass ich mal was blauweißes tragen kann ;-) )


----------



## Frantz00 (1 Feb. 2020)

Verein der barbusigen Nachwuchsschauspielerinnen!


----------



## dpgmiku (28 März 2020)

Berserkers Team


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2020)

Meine Signatur sagt alles wink2


----------



## datenklauer (26 Mai 2020)

Erzgebirge Aue


----------



## bartmann (29 Okt. 2020)

BVB Borussia =)


----------



## Lenafan98 (24 Dez. 2020)

Linalover69 schrieb:


> Und Liverpool.



Werder und Liverpool besser gehts nicht


----------



## xprofix (20 Jan. 2021)

Holstein Kiel


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

VfB Stuttgart + Kaiserslautern


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

Schalke 04


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

Jahn Regensburg


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

1. FC Köln, wat anderes kommt nicht ins Haus


----------



## Cenci85 (21 Nov. 2021)

Darmstadt 98 für mich natürlich. Und das schon 37 jahre⚜️


----------



## rocco.loco (17 Jan. 2022)

Nur der HSV


----------



## Kreator550 (30 Jan. 2022)

arminia bielefeld.


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

1. FC KÖLN!
Und das quasi von Geburt an.


----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)

FC. Bayern München


----------



## weeke2004 (13 Juni 2022)

Hamburger SV natürlich


----------



## Kreator550 (14 Juni 2022)

weeke2004 schrieb:


> Hamburger SV natürlich



also leidgeprüft....


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juni 2022)




----------



## Boru (16 Juni 2022)

wer nicht verlieren kann wird Bayern Fan .. ich mag meine Borussia MG ^^


----------



## Spok007 (17 Juni 2022)

Den Verein mit so ziemlich den geilsten Fans

Hier ein kleiner Vergleich mit den "tollen" Bayernfans:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3j8KgWJ-U


----------



## Buster (18 Juni 2022)

Alem Aachen wo geboren - Holstein Kiel - Hamburger SV


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juni 2022)

Um mal ne andere Sportart als Fußball hier rein zu bringen  den RSV Blau-Weiß Gera.


----------



## isardream (18 Juni 2022)

Wurden die FC Bayern Frauen schon genannt?


----------



## wertzuiop007 (18 Juni 2022)

SV Eintracht Trier 05


----------



## TNT (18 Juni 2022)

isardream schrieb:


> Wurden die FC Bayern Frauen schon genannt?


Die sollten auf alle Fälle genannt werden 💞 💞


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2022)

Bin ich auch dafür


----------



## warglkarks (29 Juni 2022)

Stuttgarter Kickers


----------



## vampi (29 Juni 2022)

1. FC Köln 🔴⚪


----------



## Big*Ben (29 Juni 2022)

Von Kindheit an die einzig wahre Borussia aus Mönchengladbach 😁


----------



## Marco2 (1 Juli 2022)

*...um mal den kommenden deutschen Meister ins Spiel zu bringen !!*​


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Um mal ne andere Sportart als Fußball hier rein zu bringen  den RSV Blau-Weiß Gera.


 Wie, es gibt andere Sportarten als Fußball?! Jetzt hör aber auf! Am Ende sagst Du noch, Bielefeld existiere wirklich!

Btt: Ganz klar der einzig wahre EFFZEH, der 1. FCS!
Und eben noch Bayern München.


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Juli 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Am Ende sagst Du noch, Bielefeld existiere wirklich!


Da musst du @Kewababsta fragen, der sagt, er kommt aus Bielefeld


----------



## Kewababsta (5 Juli 2022)

Kreator550 schrieb:


> arminia bielefeld.


Alle paar Jahre eine Aufstiegsfeier auf dem Rathausplatz. Ich war seit Mitte der 90er-Jahre bei allen 7 dabei.


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Wie, es gibt andere Sportarten als Fußball?! Jetzt hör aber auf! Am Ende sagst Du noch, Bielefeld existiere wirklich!
> 
> Btt: Ganz klar der einzig wahre EFFZEH, der 1. FCS!
> Und eben noch Bayern München.


Karlz du wirst mir immer sympathischer 

(FC.B)


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Karlz du wirst mir immer sympathischer
> 
> (FC.B)



War ganz lustig, als ich zu meiner OP damals im Krankenhaus hier Saarbrücken in meinem FCB-Bademantel aufgeschlagen bin^^


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> War ganz lustig, als ich zu meiner OP damals im Krankenhaus hier Saarbrücken in meinem FCB-Bademantel aufgeschlagen bin^^



Ach du Kacke, ham sie dir alles wieder richtig angenäht????


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke, ham sie dir alles wieder richtig angenäht????


 Bei den Ärzten hatte ich den Bademantel dann ja zum Glück nicht mehr an, sondern OP-Kleidung^^
Und abends lag ich schon wieder zuhause gemütlich eingemummelt in meiner Bayern-Bettwäsche^^


----------



## griek87 (9 Juli 2022)

1.FC Köln


----------



## Gucky (24 Juli 2022)

Ich bin 12 Km vom Stadion entfernt geboren worden und lebe seitdem hier.
Es wäre eine Schande, einen anderen Club zu lieben.

Mit einer kleinen Ausnahme: Anfang der siebziger haben einige
Herrschaften meines Clubs Bockmist gebaut.
Schwamm drüber, das ist Vergangenheit. Trotzdem ärgert es mich,
daß dieser Fehlritt einiger Spieler von damals der heutigen
Mannschaft immer noch nachgetragen wird (merke es an den Kommentaren,
wenn ich mich als S04-Fan oute).

Schade, daß ihr Hater da draußen nicht mal über euren Schatten springen könnt...

Schalke forever !!!


----------



## ihrdiener79 (24 Juli 2022)

BVB


----------



## Dreamcatcher (24 Juli 2022)

Gartenzwerge EV Köln Nippes


----------



## raised fist (25 Juli 2022)

hsv (auch wenn ich wegen kühne & co 2014 ausgetreten bin und seitdem nicht mehr hingehe) und meine beiden heimatvereine


----------

